# SFD and Brother David hunting..



## bullethead (Nov 17, 2018)

SFD mentioned that he killed a 300lb sow.
What weapon, ammo, weight or grain do you guys use for hogs?
I've never hunted them so it fascinates me.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 17, 2018)

bullethead said:


> SFD mentioned that he killed a 300lb sow.
> What weapon, ammo, weight or grain do you guys use for hogs?
> I've never hunted them so it fascinates me.



I've killed a couple with my bow during archery season.  I've shot one with my 30/06 during deer season.  I go on a hog hunt in the Savannah Wildlife Refuge with some friends and use my 12GA with slugs and I've hunted with my brother with Hal Shouse who runs Hogswat  and we used AK's.  Hunting with Hal is a blast.  It's at night with cool night scopes.

https://hogswat.com/


----------



## bullethead (Nov 18, 2018)

Way cool!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 18, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 18, 2018)

You da man!


----------



## Brother David (Nov 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> SFD mentioned that he killed a 300lb sow.
> What weapon, ammo, weight or grain do you guys use for hogs?
> I've never hunted them so it fascinates me.



Hog hunting in the South covers a wide range of ways , dogs , man drives , from tree stands , etc. . If you really want a adrenaline rush , try dog hunting , nothing like tying up a 250 lb boar while need deep in mud ! 

As far as weapon , knife ,gun , bow , spear !
We do a lot of control with .556 55 gr ammo . Any shot to the ear will work . I personally have seen the shields of big boar hogs stop .243 rounds from 75 yards .


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 18, 2018)

22-250, 243, and shotgun is what we’ve used. Congrats on the meat!


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 19, 2018)

7 mag, 165 grain Federal. Sierra Game King to the forehead.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 19, 2018)

fireman32 said:


> 7 mag, 165 grain Federal. Sierra Game King to the forehead.


Not much would walk away from that!
Great pic with the young man!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> SFD mentioned that he killed a 300lb sow.
> What weapon, ammo, weight or grain do you guys use for hogs?
> I've never hunted them so it fascinates me.



I hunt with an AR in 308 with telescopic stock.  Love it.  Use 150 grain Remington core lokt for deer and hogs.  There may be better rifles/calibers/bullets out there.  I ain't found one.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I hunt with an AR in 308 with telescopic stock.  Love it.  Use 150 grain Remington core lokt for deer and hogs.  There may be better rifles/calibers/bullets out there.  I ain't found one.


I can't think of any better.
When I hunt with a .308 I use 150gr Hornady SP.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Hog hunting in the South covers a wide range of ways , dogs , man drives , from tree stands , etc. . If you really want a adrenaline rush , try dog hunting , nothing like tying up a 250 lb boar while need deep in mud !
> 
> As far as weapon , knife ,gun , bow , spear !
> We do a lot of control with .556 55 gr ammo . Any shot to the ear will work . I personally have seen the shields of big boar hogs stop .243 rounds from 75 yards .



I never realized how tough them shields were until a neighbor brought me a big boar about 5-6 years ago.  I skinned down to it and the hide just stopped folding back.  I thought I was going to have to take the sawzall and split it, but I finally just split it down the back and took it down in two pieces.  I could easily see it totally destroying a light jacketed bullet upon entry.  It was easily over an inch thick. maybe 2 in places.

My wife cooked my pork chops off that sow last night and they were without a doubt the best I've ever had.  I normally buy a hog or two from a neighbor who raises his on peanuts and it gives the meat the best flavor, but that wild sow was better.  I smoked one of the hams for Thanksgiving and it was awesome too.  Going back tonight to see if I can nail another one.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I would be very hesitant to use a spire point on a hog.  But I love my AR 308s.


I have found they hold together as well or even better than any other cup and core conventional bullet that Ive ever used. 
I hunt with Spire Ponts or Barnes Tsx/Ttsx.
But, I trust your Hog experiences.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I have found they hold together as well or even better than any other cup and core conventional bullet that Ive ever used.
> I hunt with Spire Ponts or Barnes Tsx/Ttsx.
> But, I trust your Hog experiences.



My bad.  I thought the SP meant spire point.  I see it doesn't.  Yeah, the SPs do look similar to the Core Lokts.  Sure they would be fine for hogs.  You just have to have a bullet that's not going to separate.  A spire point, silver point, etc probably will kill a big hog.  The thing I worry about is will it leave a blood trail out the other side.  If it doesn't leave a good one then you may wind up trailing a wounded hog and they always, always, always head to the thickest brush possible.  Tangling with a wounded, angry 300+ lb boar in the middle of a thicket is something I'm not going to do.  My grandfather was almost killed by one.  He tripped, fell back and it gashed his groin.  Exposed his femoral artery.  Just exposed it, didn't nick it Thank God.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> My bad.  I thought the SP meant spire point.  I see it doesn't.  Yeah, the SPs do look similar to the Core Lokts.  Sure they would be fine for hogs.  You just have to have a bullet that's not going to separate.  A spire point, silver point, etc probably will kill a big hog.  The thing I worry about is will it leave a blood trail out the other side.  If it doesn't leave a good one then you may wind up trailing a wounded hog and they always, always, always head to the thickest brush possible.  Tangling with a wounded, angry 300+ lb boar in the middle of a thicket is something I'm not going to do.  My grandfather was almost killed by one.  He tripped, fell back and it gashed his groin.  Exposed his femoral artery.  Just exposed it, didn't nick it Thank God.


Wow! Those hogs are incredibly tough.
I do like entrance and exit holes in game.


----------



## Brother David (Dec 4, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Wow! Those hogs are incredibly tough.
> I do like entrance and exit holes in game.


That's why I prefer a shot to the lower ear , if you hit them, no tracking needed , if you miss , oh well .


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> My bad.  I thought the SP meant spire point.  I see it doesn't.  Yeah, the SPs do look similar to the Core Lokts.  Sure they would be fine for hogs.  You just have to have a bullet that's not going to separate.  A spire point, silver point, etc probably will kill a big hog.  The thing I worry about is will it leave a blood trail out the other side.  If it doesn't leave a good one then you may wind up trailing a wounded hog and they always, always, always head to the thickest brush possible.  Tangling with a wounded, angry 300+ lb boar in the middle of a thicket is something I'm not going to do.  My grandfather was almost killed by one.  He tripped, fell back and it gashed his groin.  Exposed his femoral artery.  Just exposed it, didn't nick it Thank God.


The Hornady Spire Point has an InterLok ring that keeps the jacket and core together. They are my go to non premium bullet.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2018)

I have killed 2 with 7mm-08, 140 grain soft tip, one at 15 yards one at 130 yards, dropped in tracks. One dressed 265 the other dressed 300. Shot two small ones with 7mag 150 grain soft tip. Shot 150 pound sow with muzzleloader, shot 250 pound dressed hog with muzzleloader like 300 grain bullet. Also killed a 150 pound sow with springfield .40 handgun. Everyone was DRT


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

j_seph said:


> I have killed 2 with 7mm-08, 140 grain soft tip, one at 15 yards one at 130 yards, dropped in tracks. One dressed 265 the other dressed 300. Shot two small ones with 7mag 150 grain soft tip. Shot 150 pound sow with muzzleloader, shot 250 pound dressed hog with muzzleloader like 300 grain bullet. Also killed a 150 pound sow with springfield .40 handgun. Everyone was DRT


Excellent jobs!
Gotta put it where they live!!!!


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the info. I'll catch up later.  I am trying to put a 130gr TTSX through a Doe tonight.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 4, 2018)

j_seph said:


> I have killed 2 with 7mm-08, 140 grain soft tip, one at 15 yards one at 130 yards, dropped in tracks. One dressed 265 the other dressed 300. Shot two small ones with 7mag 150 grain soft tip. Shot 150 pound sow with muzzleloader, shot 250 pound dressed hog with muzzleloader like 300 grain bullet. Also killed a 150 pound sow with springfield .40 handgun. Everyone was DRT



I asked about using my .40S&W for hogs and was dissuaded.


http://forum.gon.com/threads/40-s-w-ok-for-hogs.742710/


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I asked about using my .40S&W for hogs and was dissuaded.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/40-s-w-ok-for-hogs.742710/


It was ML opener, they came out and I stalked within 80 yards, shot one with ML and the other tried to fight it. Took me like 4 or 5 shots with pistol. Not to kill it but to hit it. Fired 3 or 4 from 60 yards and she stood there, moved up to around 35-40 and a foot over her head, pulled trigger and she was DRT


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

That’s pretty. I love hunting open hardwoods.  It’s just beautiful.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 4, 2018)

j_seph said:


> It was ML opener, they came out and I stalked within 80 yards, shot one with ML and the other tried to fight it. Took me like 4 or 5 shots with pistol. Not to kill it but to hit it. Fired 3 or 4 from 60 yards and she stood there, moved up to around 35-40 and a foot over her head, pulled trigger and she was DRT



Wow.  That's crazy ballistics.  Good to know. Cool story.  Can you carry a center fire side arm during ML season?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Wow.  That's crazy ballistics.  Good to know. Cool story.  Can you carry a center fire side arm during ML season?


Carry my conceal everywhere I go, never know when the devils advocate will show up, and the Lord says intervene. ;-)


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Here's my hog hunting story -
I have killed 1.
20 gauge single shot shotgun with no. 8 birdshot.
Was squirrel hunting. Walking down a mostly dry creek bed that had real high sides above my head. Came around a real tight corner and heard what sounded like a stampede of horses coming up behind me. Couldn't see back around the corner. All of a sudden around the corner comes a whole herd of pigs at top speed about 20 feet away from me.
Threw up the shotgun fired my one shot and started trying to scramble up the sides of the gulley. Was able to scramble up just high enough that the pigs ran by just below me. After they passed I slid back down. Laying there was a monster of a pig roughly about 10 lbs. I think I got 2 pulled pork sandwiches out of him.
Anybody can hit the big ones. I like the challenge of going after the chihuahua sized ones


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Here's my hog hunting story -
> I have killed 1.
> 20 gauge single shot shotgun with no. 8 birdshot.
> Was squirrel hunting. Walking down a mostly dry creek bed that had real high sides above my head. Came around a real tight corner and heard what sounded like a stampede of horses coming up behind me. Couldn't see back around the corner. All of a sudden around the corner comes a whole herd of pigs at top speed about 20 feet away from me.
> ...



When you shoot them in self defense like that size doesn’t matter.  Had a friend that was hog hunting a few years back on a local WMA with a muzzleloader. He was sitting next to a tree and in very short order found himself surrounded by about 20-30 wild hogs just at dusk dark.  He said knowing his situation he didn’t know whether to use his one shot on a hog or himself.  He shot one, they scattered and he took off in the direction that the least of them went.  He sold the muzzleloader the next week.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Here's my hog hunting story -
> I have killed 1.
> 20 gauge single shot shotgun with no. 8 birdshot.
> Was squirrel hunting. Walking down a mostly dry creek bed that had real high sides above my head. Came around a real tight corner and heard what sounded like a stampede of horses coming up behind me. Couldn't see back around the corner. All of a sudden around the corner comes a whole herd of pigs at top speed about 20 feet away from me.
> ...



About 10 tears ago my 16 year old son and I were wade fishing a creek.  The banks got real steep so we decided to cut across the bluff to the next hole.  It was thick cane bamboo to the point where you couldn’t see 3 feet in front of you and hog sign was everywhere.  We were picking our way through that with the steep bank on our right.  He was behind me.  Then I hear a grunt RIGHT in front of me.  Honestly sounded close enough to touch.  I yelled RUN!!! And jumped down the bank, went right down a beaver slide about 10 feet into the water and he come in right on top of me.  That was exciting and luckily we didn’t get hurt on a cypress knee.  Just a little scuffed and bruised.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 5, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> When you shoot them in self defense like that size doesn’t matter.  Had a friend that was hog hunting a few years back on a local WMA with a muzzleloader. He was sitting next to a tree and in very short order found himself surrounded by about 20-30 wild hogs just at dusk dark.  He said knowing his situation he didn’t know whether to use his one shot on a hog or himself.  He shot one, they scattered and he took off in the direction that the least of them went.  He sold the muzzleloader the next week.


And that's exactly what it was - self defense. No "hunting" about it.
I don't know which was worse, the smell of those pigs or the smell coming out of my britches


----------



## bullethead (Dec 8, 2018)

My Son killed a nice buck today on the last day of our rifle season.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice deer, bullet! Congratulations to him!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 8, 2018)

To hear that today is the last day of rifle season and it’s not even Christmas, and our folks down here complaining about all sorts of stuff with probably one of the most liberal lengthy seasons.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 8, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> To hear that today is the last day of rifle season and it’s not even Christmas, and our folks down here complaining about all sorts of stuff with probably one of the most liberal lengthy seasons.


Yeah, we get 2 weeks of Buck and on the Saturday of the first week Doe comes in until the last Saturday. 
A 4 day bear season is in Wed-Sat of the first week also.
I'd love to have your season lengths up here.

Although it was 17deg to start today and warmed up to a balmy 29!!!!
2 weeks of that insanity might be enough.
We have Flintlock and archery coming back in after Xmas though.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 8, 2018)

WoW! That's a monster!
Congrats to your son Bullet.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> To hear that today is the last day of rifle season and it’s not even Christmas, and our folks down here complaining about all sorts of stuff with probably one of the most liberal lengthy seasons.


Yeah, folks I know in various states are shocked/jealous at our season lengths and limits. We have 0 to complain about.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 8, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Yeah, we get 2 weeks of Buck and on the Saturday of the first week Doe comes in until the last Saturday.
> A 4 day bear season is in Wed-Sat of the first week also.
> I'd love to have your season lengths up here.
> 
> ...


We do good to get 3 straight days below freezing. I’ve only seen one white Christmas and it was a dusting that didn’t last 24 hours.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 8, 2018)

My son-in-law Travis got his first deer during the week of Thanksgiving. He is from Cali and had never hunted before.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 8, 2018)

Fantastic Gem!!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 8, 2018)

That's awesome Gem!
Congrats to him!


----------

